# self closing doors - corridor



## Inspector 102 (Aug 24, 2015)

I have officially gone brain dead. I am looking for requirements for doors to be self closing and latching along a corridor that serves greater than 30 people and used as a school occupancy. I am looking at Tab. 1018.1 for rating and 716.5.9 for self closing. I thought there was someplace it clearly stated that doors in corridors had to be 20 minute rated and self closing and latching. 2012 IBC, non sprinklered building.


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 24, 2015)

716.5.9   Door closing.

Fire doors  shall be self- or automatic-closing in accordance with this section. Self-closing  chute intake doors shall not fail in a "door open" position in the event of a closer failure.

716.5.3   Door assemblies in corridors and smoke barriers.

Fire door  assemblies required to have a minimum fire protection rating  of 20 minutes where located in corridor  walls or smoke barrier  walls having a fire-resistance rating  in accordance with Table 716.5 shall be tested in accordance with NFPA 252 or UL 10C without the hose stream test.


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2015)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> I have officially gone brain dead. I am looking for requirements for doors to be self closing and latching along a corridor that serves greater than 30 people and used as a school occupancy. I am looking at Tab. 1018.1 for rating and 716.5.9 for self closing. I thought there was someplace it clearly stated that doors in corridors had to be 20 minute rated and self closing and latching. 2012 IBC, non sprinklered building.


Is this new or existing??

Is it a rated corridor?

Rated doors?


----------



## Inspector 102 (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a combination of new and existing. Renovation on Church/school with 2 hour fire walls for area separation. A corridor is created that serves more than 30 people but is not part of the 2 hour assembly. Discussion came up about not having closer on the classroom so the doors could be left open. I am thinking this is a fire partition and needs closer in accordance with 716.5.9 with 20 minute doors. The plans indicate closers but the owner asked if they could be left off. I cut my teeth on the 1988 UBC and it seems that I still revert back to some of those codes in my mind. Still remember some specific code sections when I am out in the field. Plan to call the design professional today and get his opinion but I feel the closers need to be installed.


----------



## steveray (Aug 25, 2015)

1018.1 Construction.

Corridors shall be fire-resistance rated in accordance with Table 1018.1. The corridor walls required to be fire-resistance rated shall comply with Section 708 for fire partitions.

708.6 Openings.

Openings in a fire partition shall be protected in accordance with Section 716.

716.5.3   Door assemblies in corridors and smoke barriers.

Fire door  assemblies required to have a minimum fire protection rating  of 20 minutes where located in corridor  walls or smoke barrier  walls having a fire-resistance rating  in accordance with Table 716.5 shall be tested in accordance with NFPA 252 or UL 10C without the hose stream test.

Not sure if there is anything in the standards that would allow it without the closer, doubt it, but would give them the chance to prove me wrong....


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2015)

As Steve stated above

Sounds like it has to be a rated corridor.

So yes the frames have to be rated, the doors have to ber rated, and they shall have door closures on them.

Does the building have a fire alarm system??

If so, they can do magnetic door holders on the classroom doors, but would need smoke detection spaced properly

""1018.1 Construction.

Corridors shall be fire-resistance rated in accordance with Table 1018.1. The corridor walls required to be fire-resistance rated shall comply with Section 708 for fire partitions. """

sorry unable to post the table

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ibc/2012/icod_ibc_2012_10_sec018.htm

also any doors in the two hour wall have to be self closing

Life has not changed that much from the Uniform codes, we just make the buildings a little wetter.


----------



## Inspector 102 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses. Confirms what I already believed was true. They do have an alarm system and I will offer the mag holdbacks as an option. They are in the 11th hour so not sure they will want to retro for the mags. Their call on that one. Always a pleasure to discuss codes.


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2015)

Inspector 102 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the responses. Confirms what I already believed was true. They do have an alarm system and I will offer the mag holdbacks as an option. They are in the 11th hour so not sure they will want to retro for the mags. Their call on that one. Always a pleasure to discuss codes.


your ahj has adopted the IBC?

If so stick to the code


----------



## KeepItReal (Aug 25, 2015)

But if the doors & frames are NOT rated then no closure necessary, correct?


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2015)

KeepItReal said:
			
		

> But if the doors & frames are NOT rated then no closure necessary, correct?


Welcome

And correct statement


----------

